# Suggest Home Theater/Speakers (budget ₹15K-20K)



## BombayBoy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi,

I'd like to pair it with my gaming console/PC. Would prefer systems without a Bluray/DVD player as I already have other devices for the purpose. The TV is a Sony Bravia.

Purpose would be watching movies, gaming, listening to music.

Would buy online or stores at Mumbai.

Thanks


----------



## josin (Nov 24, 2014)

Buy this YHT-196 - Home Theater Packages - Yamaha - India


----------



## BombayBoy (Nov 25, 2014)

josin said:


> Buy this YHT-196 - Home Theater Packages - Yamaha - India



thanks, but it's not in my budget for now, can go up to 20K max and i wouldn't want a system specifically as i have a PS3 & will most likely buy a next gen console too


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 28, 2014)

Get the Logitech, Z906 click here Access Denied.

The good Yamaha Onkyos Denons Pioneers come for over Rs 30,000. Below 30K all those biggies are selling craps.


----------



## BombayBoy (Dec 8, 2014)

any other alternative setup/options?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 8, 2014)

Z906 is your "best buy" within Rs 20K


----------



## baiju (Dec 9, 2014)

There is Sony DTH IV300 for 20K. A friend of mine bought it for 17.5K. Sound quality won't be as good as the big brands like yamaha or onkyo though.


----------



## choudang (Dec 12, 2014)

which one will be better YHT196 or YHT1810, the price difference is 3K. already i have one BRD, and sony is my last preference. was thinking Onkyo, then Yamaha. and yamaha is under my budget. not able to get Onkyo price info. my requirement is 5.1 for movies and music ... trance is my first love. would be a great help.

by the way which one is 1000w from yamaha ....


----------

